# Will this motor work?



## samiam (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello, I have located a rather large fork lift motor I did not have a tape with me, however the motor looks to be about 11-12 inches in dia. and about 20 inches or so long it has 4 terminals for leads to be connected, 8 large brushes and the poles seem close...high count. I was able to get the following information from the tag: CROWN Ser.140, 36/48 volt, Mod.W11AB04 and 74/95 KW.
I am thinking of an S-10 conversion.
Any help will be greatly appreciated,
Sam


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Send along some good pics. Is it a keyed shaft? It's a biggie but should work. However it will be limited in the rpm range. Good for torque. Might not be ideal.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

samiam said:


> Hello, I have located a rather large fork lift motor I did not have a tape with me, however the motor looks to be about 11-12 inches in dia. and about 20 inches or so long it has 4 terminals for leads to be connected, 8 large brushes and the poles seem close...high count. I was able to get the following information from the tag: CROWN Ser.140, 36/48 volt, Mod.W11AB04 and 74/95 KW.
> I am thinking of an S-10 conversion.
> Any help will be greatly appreciated,
> Sam


4 terminals, 8 brushes........likely a 4 pole DC motor 

74/95 KW is not a power rating for a 36/48V lift truck motor.

Sounds feasible for a S10. Photos and measurements would be nice to see.


----------



## samiam (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I was at a u-pull-it yard and it is 100 miles from my home. I had went for parts for my truck and was not looking for the fork lift motor at the time, however I spied this one. I do not have a camera phone and the yard does not allow cameras. The voltage and the kW rating was on a metal tag affixed to the motor ,so they are correct. Does any one know how to get information associate with the crown name plate on the motor?
Thanx,
Sam


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

samiam said:


> The voltage and the kW rating was on a metal tag affixed to the motor ,so they are correct.


You may have missed the decimal point. 8 brush motors are rated about 200A typically on fork trucks. 36V * 200A = 7.2kW and 48V * 200A = 9.6kW. The 74/95 numbers are off by 10X.


----------



## samiam (Jun 9, 2013)

Major,you are probably correct. Without my glasses on I missed the period between them. 
It was mentioned aout the shaft. I am aware of the female spline problem and sometimes a lack of a front shaft bearing. As this is still in the lift I have no way of knowing about that. I am not really concerned as I have a small machine shop and can fabricate whatever is needed including re-shafting. My main concern was the electrical part mostly that it is dc and will function as required. As for the lower rpm I can always pull gears from an automatic vehicle for the rear, as they are taller. I plan on using a stick truck and retaining the clutch, so I probably will design some sort of carrier bearing for the input shaft of the tranny. Will cross that bridge later.
Thanx,
Sam


----------

